# Externe Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt von PC



## DonDeyv (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

ich glaube ich hab mal wieder Mist gebaut... diesmal mit meiner externen Festplatte von Western Digital (MyBook Premium 500 GB (USB + eSATA Anschluss).

Also ich hab am Samstag meinen PC formatiert, weil er etwas langsam lief. Es war das erste mal dass ich ihn formatierte. Seit ich ihn gekauft und selber zusammengebaut habe, im Februar 2007, lief eigentlich alles gut, nun eben am Schluss lief er einbisschen langsam. Also dachte ich mir ich installier Windows Vista nochmal neu. Das klappte jedoch schonmal nicht gut, fast jedes mal, nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen war, konnte der PC entweder nicht booten oder stürzte ab, doch dort wurde die ext. HD  immer erkannt und funktionierte auch. Schliesslich beim 4. (oder 5.) Mal formatieren, beschloss ich, die Zusatz-Hardware (Webcam, Drucker, die 3 externen Festplatten) später anzuschliessen. Es klappte endlich, Vista bootete, es stürzte nicht ab und ich konnte in aller ruhe alles separat installieren, ausser die eine von den 3 externen Festplatten, eben die MyBook 500 GB! Als ich sie mit dem eSATA kabel anschloss, fror Vista einfach ein. Danach resettete ich den PC und Vista wollte die Platte überprüfen... ich liess es also mal checken, es kam immer *"Verwaiste Datei xxx.mp3 (12345) wird in Verzeichnisdatei 12345 wiederhergestellt" *bis es nach ca. 5 min nicht mehr weiter ging und ich den PC neustartete. Danach kam das wieder, ich brach den Vorgang aber ab (ist ja 5 sek lang möglich) und Vista erkannte die Festplatte zwar, jedoch als ich sie öffnen wollte, stand _Datenträger beschädigt oder unzugreifbar_. Danach startete ich neu und liess also diese CheckDisk sache nochmal laufen, bis irgendwenn stand _Nicht genügend Speicherplatz_ vorhanden - es tauchte ein unerwarter Fehler auf oder so! Ich schaltete den PC aus, steckte das eSATA Kabel aus, und dafür das USB Kabel an die Platte und schaltete den PC ein, dann wurden bei vista die Treiber für die HD installiert, jedoch tauchte sie nicht im Arbeitsplatz auf. 

Und Jetzt taucht die Festplatte weder mit eSATA noch mit USB Kabel auf, nicht im Bios, nicht bei diesem CheckDisk Ding und aich nicht unter Vista! Die Platte selber scheint allerdings zu funktionieren (Das blaue LED leuchtet und dreht sich ständig)

Habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich die Platte noch retten kann? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, denn dort sind viele wichtige Dateien

Ach ja, ich hab mal die MyBook an meinen anderen PC mit WinXP angeschlossen. Dort wurden die Treiber installiert, jedoch stand man kann nicht auf die Platte zugreiffen und sie müsse formatiert werden... :S

Danke im Voraus

GreetZ
DonDeyv


----------
Hier einpaar Infos zu meinem PC:
Mainboard: Asus P5B
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Festplatten: 1x 320 GB (intern) ; 2x 250 GB (extern) ; 1x 500 GB (extern)
OS: WIndows Vista Ultimate
----------
Im Anhang hab ich ein Foto beigelegt, während Vista die Platte "durchsuchte"


----------



## PC Heini (9. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts denn an einem anderen PC aus? Nachdem Du ja schon beim Installieren vom BS Probleme hattest, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ein Treiberproblem vorliegt. Schau auch mal wenns geht im Gerätemanager jedes einzelne Gerät über die Eigenschaften an. Vlt kommt dort was zum Vorschein. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte auch ein Memorymodul defekt sein.


----------



## DonDeyv (9. Oktober 2007)

Eben.. ich hab mal die ext. HD per USB an meinen anderen PC angeschlossen mit Win XP Home. Dort wurde die HD zwar erkannt, jedoch konnte ich nicht auf sie zugreiffen. Es stand auch "unlesbar" oder so. Einen eSATA anschluss hab ich beim XP PC nicht!

im Gerätemanager gibts auch keine Fehler :S

Ich denke, irgendwie werden meine Daten doch noch wiederherstellbar sein müssen, denn schliesslich hat Vista ja etwas wieder hergestellt. Nun ja, halt so hergestellt, dass die HD nicht mehr erkannt wird-.-

Gibt's denn kein Prog mit dem man Daten wiederherstellen kann?
Ist doch merkwürdig, wenn Vista sie vor dem Booten noch erkennt und wiederherstellen will, jedoch nachdem man im OS ist, die HD den PC entweder zum einfrieren bringt oder eben als Fehlerhaften Datenträger identifiziert.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Oktober 2007)

Da dürfte wohl die HD faul sein. Sobald die ins Spiel kommt, beginnt das Theater. Besorg Dir ne neue Platte und probiere dann Deine Daten zu kopieren. Vlt haste Glück, und es ist noch was brauchbar. Ansonsten gibts dann noch Datenrettungs Firmen, die aber teuer sind.


----------

